# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Solidworks modeling and 3D printing (markforged onyx one) available.

## BeachCustoms

Looking to keep my new printer busy, hit me up if you are looking to have something designed and printed or just printed using a provided stl file. 
20181203_173348.jpgreceived_10214512571986930.jpeg20180618_131708_resized_1.jpg20150823_184254.jpg
Couple of items I have designed and then printed on my Markforged Onyx printer.

After quoting a few print houses I feel I will be the cheapest print option around.

Thanks for looking
Carlton

----------

